
European Networks Attempt to Take on Netflix and Amazon - cirrus-clouds
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/european-networks-are-joining-forces-take-netflix-amazon-1125563
======
calgoo
One thing that i believe they need to improve on here in Europe is allowing
streaming between countries. There are a lot of people living outside their
home countries here, who are not allowed to stream or watch a lot of content
from home. I am Swedish but living in Spain. I could see myself getting a
streaming service for both Swedish content and UK content, if most of it was
there, and not limited by some distribution agreement with Spain so i can not
watch it online. This is where Netflix and Amazon has changed things the most
i believe. I am able to watch the same show on launch day in Spain, US or
Sweden. I don't have to wait 3 months for it to come to some tv channel here
dubbed in spanish.

------
wheresvic1
Better late than never as was noted in the article. As an old school
capitalist, more competition is beneficial for users. Moreover, I'm happy to
see that local content will benefit from this as there are quite a few cool
german language shows.

They just need to get the pricing down right but maybe this could be another
startup idea - offer a single monthly subscription to all VOD services, heh.

